# System deletes NFL ST Recordings



## geaux1 (Oct 23, 2006)

game on ST and delete it while I was watching it during the 3rd quarter? This is the 3rd time it has done this to me during a recorded premium package sporting event? The first two times was during NHL Ci games a few weeks ago. What gives? I know for a fact my disk is not full.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There is no reason for it.

It is a problem, that has been reported by multiple people.
But as of right now, we don't have a reason for it.


----------



## geaux1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Any word on why or a fix, DTV claims never heard of it which is BS I am sure.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

This happened last week also. I did some testing today. I was recording two of the early games. The Eagles game, I stopped recording manually. The Falcons game, I didn't. After the games were done, the Eagles game was still present, but the Falcons game was deleted. 

Then I recorded the Colts. I was watching the game (delayed) and at exactly 8:00, it deleted it! 

This is a high priority bug they need to get fixed. After spending a fortune on ST w/ SF, the dvr aspect doesn't even work. 

I'll be sending an email to D* about this one.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I recorded the Raiders/Arizona game and its still in my VOD list and has not been deleted. BTW it was an SD game out of market.


----------



## cyberchino (Oct 23, 2006)

I, too, was recording the Colts/Redskins game and when I checked my VOD list it wasn't there. When I reviewed my history it marked it as deleted. The system never prompted me to approve the deletion. In fact, this is the 5th consecutive week that this has happened. I wrote off the other mystery deletions to user error. 

The only thing I can think that was unique was that I was recording another game at the same time. Is it possible that when two games are recording at the same time it creates some type of bug where it deletes the show still recording when the other ends?

As a former Tivo user, it would be nice if the HR20 had a deleted bin. At least these system generated deletions could be reversed.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

Were your recorings HD or SD?


----------



## tonyoci (Oct 15, 2006)

This happened to me today also.

I was watching 727 Broncos v Browns. At around 4:45pm I was watching the game with 7 minutes of game time left (about an hour behind real time). Suddenly it went off, and history shows it as deleted. Now if I try to access channel 727 I get "Channel not purchased" or something like that.

Is channel 727 being used for something else.

Tony


----------



## tonyoci (Oct 15, 2006)

Same happened to me today also

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68022


----------



## DLite (Oct 6, 2006)

TMullenJr said:


> This happened last week also. I did some testing today. I was recording two of the early games. The Eagles game, I stopped recording manually. The Falcons game, I didn't. After the games were done, the Eagles game was still present, but the Falcons game was deleted.
> 
> Then I recorded the Colts. I was watching the game (delayed) and at exactly 8:00, it deleted it!


Were any of those games showing on your locals? The one time I lost a ST recording in that fashion, the game in question was also being shown on our local CBS station. For some reason, the HD broadcast of that game on the ST channel was not blacked out until near the very end of the game, and when the blackout was finally imposed, the recording got erased with it.

I don't know if this will help, but whenever a game is being shown on my local, I record it there, just to be safe. Since I started doing that, I haven't had any more lost recordings, but I don't know if that is just a coincidence.

Anyway, hope this helps a little.


----------



## cyberchino (Oct 23, 2006)

My recording was a HD Sunday Ticket game and it was not shown my my local market. I believe this is a software issue in the HR20.


----------



## VikingMT (Oct 23, 2006)

Chalk one up here as well. Also posted in the latest firmware thread. Recorded game and checked that it was recording (yellow light on, VOD showed it as recording) but when I returned home tonight, not in VOD and history shows "Deleted". I'm patient when it comes to these things as I know that are only stupid computers, but when it's something that I paid extra for and there is no way to watch a "repeat", I'm fried a bit.

Undelete. What a concept.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is no reason for it.
> 
> It is a problem, that has been reported by multiple people.
> But as of right now, we don't have a reason for it.


Earl,

I think the pattern is that if the signal goes dark before the end of the recording for some reason the HR20 just dumps the entire recording (this may also appear as the "partial" recording in the history). So if you set to record a ST or CI game for 3 and a half hours, just in case of OT and the game ends before that, the channel goes dark.

Same thing others have figured out is if the channel doesn't light up right away the HR20 sees no signal and aborts the recording. So if the recording starts at 8pm but the channel didn't light up until 30 seconds later then it's bad news, no recording.

That's the only pattern I have seen.


----------



## DLite (Oct 6, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> I think the pattern is that if the signal goes dark before the end of the recording for some reason the HR20 just dumps the entire recording (this may also appear as the "partial" recording in the history).


Genius! That explanation definitely fits all the facts I've seen. The only two recordings I've lost are ones that I didn't stop before "fade to black." All others have recorded fine, presumably because I have stopped them shortly after the end of the game.

Anybody else have experiences that fit this pattern?


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

I think you guys have figured out the cause of this problem. What DirecTV should do is to not delete the so called partial recording automattically, flag it as partial but keep it and let the user do the deletion if needed.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

I sent an email to D* last night, and received a reply to call their technical support center at 800-531-5000. Everybody that has had this issue, please call so we can make them aware that it's a huge problem. 

All of my lost recordings were HD. Has this happened to anybody on an SD recording?


----------



## wolfman730 (Sep 10, 2006)

I had the same problem with the HR10-250. I was going to record the launch of Directv 9S, but the channel I selected was not the correct one. Blank channel, no signal, no recording.


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

wolfman730 said:


> I had the same problem with the HR10-250. I was going to record the launch of Directv 9S, but the channel I selected was not the correct one. Blank channel, no signal, no recording.


I think that's a little different from what the folks here are describing. Yes, if there is no signal it won't record at all, but these folks are recording the entire game and when they channel goes off air, the recording is then deleted.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

EMoMoney said:


> I think that's a little different from what the folks here are describing. Yes, if there is no signal it won't record at all, but these folks are recording the entire game and when they channel goes off air, the recording is then deleted.


That's correct. I had the same thing happen to the Colts game on HD. I hit record before I left the house at half-time. It started recording. When I checked it this morning it was not in MyVOD list, but it was in the History List as "deleted". Classic manifestation of the bug. I agree, it's probably something related to the channel going dark after the game is over. A silly oversight which I'm sure they will get correctected.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Earl posted in the main issues thread that he forwarded this issue on to the guys at DirecTV so they should be aware of it now (if they haven't already).

And for the DirecTV guys: It isn't just Sunday Ticket. It's any sports subscription. And it also happens on the special events channel 95. And what happens on 95 is it doesn't "light up" right on time all the time so if the recording starts while the channel is still dark, I think this is when you get the recording that prompts to delete right after you start to play it.

Another possibly related issue is say you lose signal due to weather. From what I've read people get the "partial" recording in the history only when this happens.

So it seems the HR20 has issues when there is a loss of signal whether it be from a sports subscription channel going dark early then the end of a recording or not starting until after the recording starts or from a signal loss for whatever reason.

Hopefully you'll be able to find the issues. 

At the least, allow the recording of nothing if there is no signal. It's ok.


----------



## cyberchino (Oct 23, 2006)

I agee with everybody's recent assessment. The only way to work around this problem is to manually record afternoon NFLST games. At least we've identified the issue and now we just need to wait for a fix from DirecTV.


----------



## geaux1 (Oct 23, 2006)

TMullenJr said:


> I sent an email to D* last night, and received a reply to call their technical support center at 800-531-5000. Everybody that has had this issue, please call so we can make them aware that it's a huge problem.
> 
> All of my lost recordings were HD. Has this happened to anybody on an SD recording?


Yes, taping an SD Hockey Night in Canada game during opening week, the Thursday night game, it paused during the second periodn while I was wtaching and automatically deleted it, I was watching it ona delay, so it propabaly paused and auto deleted when the signal went black at the tail end of the game. Same happaned during the skins game, during the 3rd quarter was about the time the pattern would have gone off and the channel would have gone to black, 7 p.m. my time. That's whne it paused and auto deleted. The explanation makes perfect sense now.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

cyberchino said:


> I agee with everybody's recent assessment. The only way to work around this problem is to manually record afternoon NFLST games. At least we've identified the issue and now we just need to wait for a fix from DirecTV.


Manual recording will have the same problem because if you set it to record for 3.5 hours but the game ends before that and the channel goes dark you'll have the same issue.


----------



## 1Indy79 (Oct 3, 2006)

cyberchino said:


> I agee with everybody's recent assessment. The only way to work around this problem is to manually record afternoon NFLST games. At least we've identified the issue and now we just need to wait for a fix from DirecTV.


If you set it to manually record, say for 4 hours, to get a game and the game ends at 3 hours and 45 minutes and the screen goes dark, will it still delete it?.....or will it keep it since it was a manual recording?


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

fyi on my hd -tivo when i record an nba game with league pass when the game is over the screen goes black and the red record light stays on, but my tivo has NEVER deleted a game when this happens. I would like to ge the HR-20 dvr but i would be furious if it deleted a game before i could watch it, especially after paying $ 169.00 for the package.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

geaux1 said:


> game on ST and delete it while I was watching it during the 3rd quarter? This is the 3rd time it has done this to me during a recorded premium package sporting event? The first two times was during NHL Ci games a few weeks ago. What gives? I know for a fact my disk is not full.


I would demand a refund of the sports package cost if this is the case. I can see how the package becomes worthless for alot of people if they cannot record it.

I would claim to be one of those people..

In fact I might buy a HR20 at BB and become one of those people...

I guess testing subscription programming wasn't on the test plan.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

So it seems like a loss of video triggers this behavior, a simple solution it
seems to me, is that D* put up a "you are watching NFL Sunday ticket"
slide that I see on occasion when they come back early from commercial
breaks, only when the game/event ends.:grin:


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

1Indy79 said:


> If you set it to manually record, say for 4 hours, to get a game and the game ends at 3 hours and 45 minutes and the screen goes dark, will it still delete it?.....or will it keep it since it was a manual recording?


It will still delete it. I lost both padded manual NFL ST games yesterday. My recording technique was as you described above.

Bummer.


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

moonman said:


> So it seems like a loss of video triggers this behavior, a simple solution it
> seems to me, is that D* put up a "you are watching NFL Sunday ticket"
> slide that I see on occasion when they come back early from commercial
> breaks, only when the game/event ends.:grin:


Or even a better solution is to stop the recording, but not delete it. I don't understand why the HR20 is deleting recordings automatically at all. If you have a corrupt or partial recording, it's not that difficult for the customer to delete it manually. The only time the HR20 should delete anything automatically IMO is when it has reached the max number of episodes setup in the series link or when space is needed.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

EMoMoney said:


> Or even a better solution is to stop the recording, but not delete it.


----------------
I don't agree....Your suggestion would require a software revision to the OS;
a risky behavior at best..D* must have a reason to make the game channel
"go black" immediatly after a game...possibly to use the B/W right away?
And there may be a good use for the auto erase, such as loss of sat. signal?
They should provide a valid video signal, at least during the stated times of
the event.


----------



## feeth (Jul 23, 2006)

I was out of town and 100% sure I set my HR-20 to record the steelers falcons game on HD. I also set our R-15 to record it as well on SD channel. Sure enough there was no recording of the game in HD on the HR-20 and it was there on the R-15. 

I can't even watch my stinkin' steelers loose in OT to the falcons in HD. :nono2: 

Now what the R-15 is the dependable DVR in my house. What a joke that is!!!!


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

moonman said:


> ----------------
> I don't agree....Your suggestion would require a software revision to the OS;
> a risky behavior at best..


So does every update they issue. The point I am trying to make is I don't want D* deciding when a recording is deleted. I want to make that decision.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

EMoMoney said:


> So does every update they issue. The point I am trying to make is I don't want D* deciding when a recording is deleted. I want to make that decision.


-----------
Agreed......


----------



## bighurtm (Sep 28, 2006)

Just called D* Tech support and got the following answer for why my HR20 deleted Broncos/Browns game yesterday:

All sports subscription channels are now treated as PPV channels by D*. Only way to record a program on these channels is a manual record. Recording from the guide will result in the program being deleted when it is over (if it is ever recorded at all). Tech swears this will happen on any receiver (HR20, R15 etc.). Rep said designating sports channels as PPV is a new process being used this year to allow one time purchases.

If this is true, it bites. I have lost two recordings already this year. Do not think I should have to manually record (specify channel and duration) for every subscription sporting event I wish to record and watch at a later time. I plan on testing his theory with NHLCI tonight on both the HR20 and R10.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

BALONEY...read msg # 28 & 31 in this thread!


----------



## bighurtm (Sep 28, 2006)

moonman said:


> BALONEY...read msg # 28 & 31 in this thread!


Same thing I said to Tech Support. However, since they refused to admit that it had anything to do with a loss of signal at the end of the game, I thought I would throw it out here to see if anyone else has gotten the same kind of response (or any other for that matter) from D* Tech.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

When I called earlier today, the CSR was aware of the issue. She took my particulars (what I experienced) and forwarded it on to engineering. At least that is what she claimed.


----------



## BurnX (Oct 16, 2006)

When I called last night, the CSR was not aware of the issue. He did say he would forward the info to the engineers. He also said I should format the hard drive & if that didn't fix it they would send a new unit.

This is the 2nd game I've lost to this problem. The first one was recorded from the Fox West network channel (channel 89), so it doesn't fit the normal description.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

BurnX said:


> He also said I should format the hard drive & if that didn't fix it they would send a new unit.


Obviously no need to do that. It's their standard line for everything. It's the new "reboot", sorta like red is the new blue.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

moonman said:


> So it seems like a loss of video triggers this behavior, a simple solution it
> seems to me, is that D* put up a "you are watching NFL Sunday ticket"
> slide that I see on occasion when they come back early from commercial
> breaks, only when the game/event ends.:grin:


The issue is that doing so wastes expensive transponder time. They will never spend this amount of money working around a bug in the HR20's software.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

They used to do it all the time - you'd get an NFL Sunday Ticket placard immediately after the game and until the evening, after all the late games were complete.


----------



## feeth (Jul 23, 2006)

Maybe it will be fixed by the time the Super Bowl comes around?


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

feeth said:


> Maybe it will be fixed by the time the Super Bowl comes around?


Well the SUper Bowl will be on one of the networks and there's no chance of the station going off the air immediately after the game so I would think your recording will be safe.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just watched/played most of 3 NFL Sunday Ticket games this afternoon that were pre-scheduled and saved. Picture....great. Sound....great. No problems whatsoever. At the end of all 3 games (like before), the HR20 recorded the white background NFL Sunday Ticket splash screen.

Nothing got deleted or corrupted in any way. The full games recorded properly. So far, now up to 17 NFL games without a problem at all.

No reboots to date.

No lockups to date.

No deletions to date.

This HR20 is working fantastic.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just watched/played most of 3 NFL Sunday Ticket games this afternoon that were pre-scheduled and saved.


HD or SD?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TMullenJr said:


> HD or SD?


All HD.


----------



## bighurtm (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> All HD.


Since your so lucky to not have had a problem, what settings are you using when record these programs?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bighurtm said:


> Since your so lucky to not have had a problem, what settings are you using when record these programs?


Native off.

HDMI to DVI cable connection.

Toslink optical cable.

1080i setting in settings.

Push the record button off the menu for scheduling.

That's it. Always works - always has since day one. All updates automatic and no reset ever required.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Native off.
> 
> HDMI to DVI cable connection.
> 
> ...


One thing he may have left off his settings (from comments on another thread) is he has his recording default setting set to "keep until delete" instead of the default "keep until disk full"...at least that's how I read hdtvfan's comments in the other thread. I'll try it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hasan said:


> One thing he may have left off his settings (from comments on another thread) is he has his recording default setting set to "keep until delete" instead of the default "keep until disk full"...at least that's how I read hdtvfan's comments in the other thread. I'll try it.


Good catch...but actually I do have it until "disk full", the default setting.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Good catch...but actually I do have it until "disk full", the default setting.


Darn!...I went in and changed the default recording to "until I delete"...we'll see if that makes any difference. For me, it's probably a better setting anyway, as I don't leave a lot sitting on the drive.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hasan said:


> Darn!...I went in and changed the default recording to "until I delete"...we'll see if that makes any difference. For me, it's probably a better setting anyway, as I don't leave a lot sitting on the drive.


Hope that works for you - keep us posted. Maybe that's a fix for now to those who have the delete problem.


----------



## VikingMT (Oct 23, 2006)

hdtvfan0001: 

When you were recording, did you have it quit on time, or did you extend the recording? 

I think we are on to something with the channel going dead. Unfortunately, I didn't subscribe to SF, so I don't get the rebroadcast. Still think an undelete function should hover somewhere around the top of the "to do" list.


----------



## sandiegojoe (Oct 2, 2006)

VikingMT said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't subscribe to SF, so I don't get the rebroadcast. .


for those that missed out, NFLnetwork rebroadcasts the best games in SD during the week.

(small consolation, I know, but maybe your team made the cut)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

VikingMT said:


> hdtvfan0001:
> 
> When you were recording, did you have it quit on time, or did you extend the recording?
> 
> I think we are on to something with the channel going dead. Unfortunately, I didn't subscribe to SF, so I don't get the rebroadcast. Still think an undelete function should hover somewhere around the top of the "to do" list.


I have it set based (only) on the time scheduled in the guide (usually 1pm to 5:30pm for the early games). I do not pad at all. It gets the full games to the end, and then X number of minutes of the famous white background "NFL Sunday Ticket" screen afterwards until the time period is over on the recording. Unless a game goes overtime past 4 1/2 hours, there appears to be no problem here. I have not missed a mnute of any of the 17 games I've scheduled to date - for a number of those, I wasn't even home when it recorded. I've gone back several times and watched games from a month ago as well with no problems ,and the same full recording result (prior to the most recent firmware update).


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

hdtvfan, I think you're the only one without the problem.  I have had really no troubles with the HR20 at all but I have a problem with this as well. Next test will be the Red Wings game on 95 tonight. I'll just record and not manual and see what happens.


----------



## VikingMT (Oct 23, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have it set based (only) on the time scheduled in the guide (usually 1pm to 5:30pm for the early games). I do not pad at all. It gets the full games to the end, and then X number of minutes of the famous white background "NFL Sunday Ticket" screen afterwards until the time period is over on the recording. Unless a game ...


I think that might work. I panicked and padded my recording too far I think. Wasn't paying attention to the actual end time. I still think a change is needed so the system doesn't "delete" the recording. Although, that methodology does follow with my "when in doubt, wipe it out" theory when working on IT systems. :lol:


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

oh boy


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

VikingMT said:


> I think that might work. I panicked and padded my recording too far I think. Wasn't paying attention to the actual end time. I still think a change is needed so the system doesn't "delete" the recording. Although, that methodology does follow with my "when in doubt, wipe it out" theory when working on IT systems. :lol:


I record 2 more NFL Ticket games this weekend while I was out golfing myself. I just did the usual - go to the menu, set for record. They both appeared in the "To-do" recordings list.

Last night, I played through, fast forwarded, rewinded, and listened to both entire HD-version NFL Ticket games to the end. *No problems at all*.

The 2 NFL games that I recoded yesterday were at the same time, again, with *no problems*.

Both games are saved, along with 5 others I've chosen to keep in the VOD list. I've actually replayed all of those at one time or another, including fast forward and reverse, etc. Again, *no problems*.

I have not had a single un-requested  deletion to date - *not one*.

I just find it strange that some folks like me can use the HR20 without any problems at all, while others have hiccups that are driving them nuts. Logically, it would appear that there are only 3 variables to uncover whats up - since we're all using the same firmware version:

1) The installation logistics (cables used (HMDI vs DVI vs component), dish (5LNB vs 3LNB), installation quality, coax runs,etc.)
2) The HR20 boxes 
3) The operators using the boxes

My guess is that when all is said and done, #1 will be found to be the major culprit. We keep blaming the boxes, but with that and the firmware a relative constant for the most part (except perhaps hard drive issues), it would learly seem to point to #1 as the best candidate for anyone's problems.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I recorded my first NFLST game Sunday (Bucs at Giants, in SD) and had no problem at all, for what that's worth.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bonscott87 said:


> hdtvfan, I think you're the only one without the problem.


I bet not. 

We have 2 votes here so far, but I personally know of over a dozen others without *any problems*.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Scheduled Falcons @ Bengals and Ravens @ Saints yesterday on the HR20. 

When I went into List, Ravens @ Saints game was missing. Shows as Deleted in History and I'm the only one in the house.


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

Had similar issue w/ Eagles game on the 29th in HD, STic 

Noticed the recording was allready in the 4th qtr BUT only 1Hr 16min into the recording...! I was jumping fwd to catch the game after the half time. HAD TO GO BACK to see HOW THIS COULD BE


So I went back and found big chunks of the game not there just a quick frame of the white ST D* logo then back to the game w/ 6 or 10 min gone!!! Poof, happened in the end of 2nd qtr and again in 3rd 

ANY body have a clue??? 




earlier in the week w/ the world series game 4... Was watching on 
sd local chan on the buffer behind the live action. Recording was on VOD and also recording a ESPN HD chan. at the same time.

The world Series had w/ an extra 1 1/2 on the recording but it still stopped at 11 Eastern , after 3 hrs. When I noticed it had stopped "recording" Prog was in my VOD as furnished.

Tried to record the "next" show from the guide page but all it did is freeze. 
And went to the Black, "bsod"... The reset did not help. Pita


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I bet not.
> 
> We have 2 votes here so far, but I personally know of over a dozen others without *any problems*.


IF the game you are recording ends it's recording before the channel goes dark then yes, you'll be just fine. It's when the recording goes beyond the time the channel goes dark is when there is an issue. The HR20 for some reason auto deletes a recording if the channel goes dark. It's pretty darn easy to replicate this.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> IF the game you are recording ends it's recording before the channel goes dark then yes, you'll be just fine. It's when the recording goes beyond the time the channel goes dark is when there is an issue. The HR20 for some reason auto deletes a recording if the channel goes dark. It's pretty darn easy to replicate this.


So do the 1 pm games on the ST channels ever go dark before the 5:30 time when the recording is set for? Not sure if that's clear. I always set the 1 pm games to record for the default 1-5:30 pm. Does the channel ever go dark before 5:30? Or does this only affect people that pad past the 5:30 time?

So far this hasn't been an issue for me since I've been home every Sunday and I always just start late and I usually catch up to live or maybe delayed a little bit but I guess I've always finished watching before it goes dark. But I may not always be home with x-mas eve and new years eve on Sundays this year. But hopefully this will be fixed by then.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

mtnagel said:


> So do the 1 pm games on the ST channels ever go dark before the 5:30 time when the recording is set for? Not sure if that's clear. I always set the 1 pm games to record for the default 1-5:30 pm. Does the channel ever go dark before 5:30? Or does this only affect people that pad past the 5:30 time?
> 
> So far this hasn't been an issue for me since I've been home every Sunday and I always just start late and I usually catch up to live or maybe delayed a little bit but I guess I've always finished watching before it goes dark. But I may not always be home with x-mas eve and new years eve on Sundays this year. But hopefully this will be fixed by then.


I believe that the early games stay live for quite some time. But the late games definately go dark shortly after the games are over. So you should see it for late games more I'd guess.

It's really easy to see this on channel 95. The channel goes dark immediately after the game is over. So if there is a hockey game scheduled at 7:30 and the guide has it going until midnight. The game will actually end around 10-10:30. Then it goes dark. Then the recording gets auto deleted. And since it goes dark right away even a manual record won't help because it will go dark before your end time most likely.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Matt, I did go into the HR20's List and stop the Falcons-Bengals game at around the 4:16 mark, did not pad either game, but the Raven-Saints game was not in the List.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

bidger said:


> Matt, I did go into the HR20's List and stop the Falcons-Bengals game at around the 4:16 mark, did not pad either game, but the Raven-Saints game was not in the List.


So you're saying that the channel that the Bengals game was on went dark before 5:30? Bengal's games are never an issue for me since they are local channels, so those never go dark after the game.

How about this for a workaround. Manually record the ST channel from like 1-4. Then set up a manual recording in half hour increments after that, so like from 4-4:30, 4:30-5, etc. That way, it will only delete the last 30 hour "show" and then most likely you will be able to watch the whole game before it goes dark by watching each of the 30 minute "shows" in order.

Not very elegant, but would it work?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bonscott87 said:


> IF the game you are recording ends it's recording before the channel goes dark then yes, you'll be just fine. It's when the recording goes beyond the time the channel goes dark is when there is an issue. The HR20 for some reason auto deletes a recording if the channel goes dark. It's pretty darn easy to replicate this.


I guess I've been lucky none of my 19 NFL recordings went beyond the 4 1/2 hour mark.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> So you're saying that the channel that the Bengals game was on went dark before 5:30?


I believe it was the Bengals game that was on my primary tuner on the HR20 when I switched TV inputs over to that DVR. The white screen with the D* logo was being displayed.

Remember, I said it was the Ravens-Saints game that was the one that got deleted. I had no problem with the Bengals game. I watched and deleted it last night.


----------



## bob_swerski (Oct 30, 2006)

This is my first post, but I have been following this forum for a while now. I also lost the Ravens-Saints game yesterday. The week before, I lost the Colts-Skins game. A couple weeks before that I lost a game too. All of these I set to record just by going to the guide, selecting the game and selecting record - no padding. 

At this point, I don't think that I have successfully recorded a ST game, without manually stopping the recording once the game ends. I typically do this because I am watching one game recording another and want to flip over to another game. Of course, if I am not home, I cannot do this. All I can say is THANK GOD Da' Bears happened to be on my local FOX channel this week. Once I lose a Bears game, I feel really sorry for the CSR I get on the phone.

I really hope D* is close to a fix on this one, as there are no workarounds from everything I have read on this and other threads. This is not an annoyance like pixelated fast forwarding or pause not holding it's place, this is a data loss bug. Not to mention a data loss bug affecting their highest paying customers (Sports Package subscribers). I was thinking about getting the NBA Season Pass this year, but I dont think I will be doing that until I know this issue is fixed...


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

bob_swerski said:


> This is my first post, but I have been following this forum for a while now. I also lost the Ravens-Saints game yesterday. The week before, I lost the Colts-Skins game. A couple weeks before that I lost a game too. All of these I set to record just by going to the guide, selecting the game and selecting record - no padding.
> 
> At this point, I don't think that I have successfully recorded a ST game, without manually stopping the recording once the game ends. I typically do this because I am watching one game recording another and want to flip over to another game. Of course, if I am not home, I cannot do this. All I can say is THANK GOD Da' Bears happened to be on my local FOX channel this week. Once I lose a Bears game, I feel really sorry for the CSR I get on the phone.
> 
> I really hope D* is close to a fix on this one, as there are no workarounds from everything I have read on this and other threads. This is not an annoyance like pixelated fast forwarding or pause not holding it's place, this is a data loss bug. Not to mention a data loss bug affecting their highest paying customers (Sports Package subscribers). I was thinking about getting the NBA Season Pass this year, but I dont think I will be doing that until I know this issue is fixed...


I recorded two games yesterday and both recorded fine. I did do something different in both my setup and how I handled the recordings. I have NO IDEA if either was the change that allowed me to get the full games:

1. I changed my default recording option to "Keep Until I Delete"

2. After each game finished, there was more time allotted to the recording (the yellow recording light was still on). I pressed the stop button and told it to keep the recording. I did this for each game.

Both games recorded fully, and both are playable.


----------



## robpac (Oct 30, 2006)

First off - thanks to everyone for the great info I've found on this site. I've been reading for months and finally got my HR20, so I thought I'd start with my first post in this thread. I too had this problem with the NFL ST yesterday (10/29). I set my HR20 and my HR10 to record the Cleveland Browns vs NY Jets game on 712. I came home this morning and found it in my history marked as deleted on my HR20. Luckily, it was recorded just fine on the HR10. I just called Tech Support and they said they had no knowledge of this issue with the HR20. They then said they would escalate it to engineering. Yeah right...

-Rob


----------



## bob_swerski (Oct 30, 2006)

hasan said:


> 2. After each game finished, there was more time allotted to the recording (the yellow recording light was still on). I pressed the stop button and told it to keep the recording. I did this for each game.


If you manually stop the recording you will be fine, this has worked for me countless times. I am firmly behind the belief that the issue occurs when recording goes to the point that the signal ends - and then the HR20 deletes it.

Example: the Colts-Skins game that I lost. I came home around 4:30 PST and the game was still recording (yellow light on). I went to List > selected the game and began watching it from the beginning. About 10 minutes into the recording... POOF... the game just goes away and my live local FOX channel is on the TV. The yellow recording light is no longer on. I go to List, and the game is no longer there. It is in History showing as Deleted. I went to the guide and flipped to the ST channel with the Colts-Skins timeslot and tuned to it. It was just black - no feed.

My guess is that when I first came home, D* was still sending a feed (likely the white D* Sunday Ticket screen), 10 minutes later the feed ended, and I lost the game.

This should be easy for D* to reproduce. There are posts from one particular user that can reproduce the issue by simply starting a recording and unplugging the SAT feed to his box.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

bob_swerski said:


> If you manually stop the recording you will be fine, this has worked for me countless times. I am firmly behind the belief that the issue occurs when recording goes to the point that the signal ends - and then the HR20 deletes it.
> 
> Example: the Colts-Skins game that I lost. I came home around 4:30 PST and the game was still recording (yellow light on). I went to List > selected the game and began watching it from the beginning. About 10 minutes into the recording... POOF... the game just goes away and my live local FOX channel is on the TV. The yellow recording light is no longer on. I go to List, and the game is no longer there. It is in History showing as Deleted. I went to the guide and flipped to the ST channel with the Colts-Skins timeslot and tuned to it. It was just black - no feed.
> 
> ...


If I am home to manually stop the recording of the game I would just stay home from the begining and watch it live. I am sick of this problem. I am an East Coast sports fan in CA and this is the reason I bought a DVR in the first place.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

mocciat said:


> If I am home to manually stop the recording of the game I would just stay home from the begining and watch it live. I am sick of this problem. I am an East Coast sports fan in CA and this is the reason I bought a DVR in the first place.


No one is suggesting this is a cure...it is something that modified or further clarified the nature of the problem. People are getting so testy! I'm beginning to think that we should have an icon REQUIRED that stands for "*****y", so those of us interested in understanding what is going on can avoid the litany of intemperate howling and occupy ourselves with the practical and technical aspects of troubleshooting.

Maybe we could have some sort of Portal "Enter Here All Ye Pissed Off" and another one "Enter Here If You Have Things Devoid of Vitriol".


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah, i'm not mad that they sold me a piece of garbage at all. what are they all whining about anyway???


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

People are free to whine all they want. But it doesn't help narrow the problem down nor provide good data/feedback on how to reproduce. All whining does is produce noise in threads that DirecTV has to sift through. If you want to help troubleshoot the problem great, if you don't then go start a whine thread and do it there. But don't pollute this thread with it.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

hasan said:


> No one is suggesting this is a cure...it is something that modified or further clarified the nature of the problem. People are getting so testy! I'm beginning to think that we should have an icon REQUIRED that stands for "*****y", so those of us interested in understanding what is going on can avoid the litany of intemperate howling and occupy ourselves with the practical and technical aspects of troubleshooting.
> 
> Maybe we could have some sort of Portal "Enter Here All Ye Pissed Off" and another one "Enter Here If You Have Things Devoid of Vitriol".


You had me laughing on the floor. Thanks. Sorry I got a little testy. I love you guys!!!


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> How about this for a workaround. Manually record the ST channel from like 1-4. Then set up a manual recording in half hour increments after that, so like from 4-4:30, 4:30-5, etc. That way, it will only delete the last 30 minute "show" and then most likely you will be able to watch the whole game before it goes dark by watching each of the 30 minute "shows" in order.
> 
> Not very elegant, but would it work?


Anyone have any thoughts on if this would work? I don't see why it wouldn't.

I know it's clunky, but if it stops people from losing their recordings and getting upset, it may be worth the trouble.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on if this would work? I don't see why it wouldn't.
> 
> I know it's clunky, but if it stops people from losing their recordings and getting upset, it may be worth the trouble.


I like the idea, if we get an update this week and if it doesn't fix the issue, I'll try to remember to test it and report back. Thanks for taking the time to think this through, it's certainly worth a try.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

hasan said:


> I like the idea, if we get an update this week and if it doesn't fix the issue, I'll try to remember to test it and report back. Thanks for taking the time to think this through, it's certainly worth a try.


Couldn't someone with Center Ice test it before Sunday? I thought someone said that the games go dark right after the game.

I have never set up a manual recording, so I have no idea how easy it is to do this, but if it helps, it may be worth it.


----------



## bighurtm (Sep 28, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Couldn't someone with Center Ice test it before Sunday? I thought someone said that the games go dark right after the game.
> 
> I have never set up a manual recording, so I have no idea how easy it is to do this, but if it helps, it may be worth it.


Noticed last night after the Caps/Flames game on Center Ice that D* has started showing the logo after the games rather than the screening going dark. Fell asleep before the game ended and woke up with the D* logo on the screen. The logo was not displaying after a game during the first couple of weeks of Center Ice (in fact, just noticed it in the last couple of days).

Will record a game on Center Ice tonight to see if the displaying of the logo prevents the HR20 from deleting the recording. I will record from the guide rather than setting up a manual recording.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm not sure about Center Ice since I don't have it, but if you aren't blacked out to an HD game on 95 that station goes dark right away after the game is over. At least it did the last game I tried a week ago or so.


----------



## mikepatt (Oct 9, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on if this would work? I don't see why it wouldn't.
> 
> I know it's clunky, but if it stops people from losing their recordings and getting upset, it may be worth the trouble.


The problem I see with this workaround is that once the game ends, if the screen goes dark right after it ends, you will lose that recording. So you may get the first recording and even the second, but if the game goes into the third recording, say five minutes in, and then ends, then 10 minutes later the channel goes dark, you lose that recording, and miss the last five minutes (which we all know is usually the best part of the game!).

Mike


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

mikepatt said:


> The problem I see with this workaround is that once the game ends, if the screen goes dark right after it ends, you will lose that recording. So you may get the first recording and even the second, but if the game goes into the third recording, say five minutes in, and then ends, then 10 minutes later the channel goes dark, you lose that recording, and miss the last five minutes (which we all know is usually the best part of the game!).
> 
> Mike


Well yes that is true, but, at least on the 1 pm games, don't they usually do player interviews and then go to the studio for post game highlights/scores of other games? Doesn't this take at least a half hour? Don't know, just speculating.

How about 15 minute shows


----------



## sb999 (Nov 2, 2006)

I am having the same problems with NBA League Pass. Tonight I was watching a game while it was being recorded. I was watching the 3rd quarter when the "live" game ended. The recording immediately stopped and was deleted as I watched in horror. Second time it has happened. It is definitely caused by the channel going dark and the HR20 then deleting the recording from the channel it thinks you don't have a right to be viewing.

Called D* tech support and they said they have no reports of any such problem. Gee, what a surprise.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

sb999 said:


> I am having the same problems with NBA League Pass. Tonight I was watching a game while it was being recorded. I was watching the 3rd quarter when the "live" game ended. The recording immediately stopped and was deleted as I watched in horror. Second time it has happened. It is definitely caused by the channel going dark and the HR20 then deleting the recording from the channel it thinks you don't have a right to be viewing.
> 
> Called D* tech support and they said they have no reports of any such problem. Gee, what a surprise.


I recorded the knicks-grizzles game because this weekend is the freeview and it recorded the game, the the DTV splash for a few hours, and after that it stopped recording and was still in my vod just fine. I have had problems with the Sunday Ticket though.


----------



## sb999 (Nov 2, 2006)

I think that's the key. If you get a splash/logo screen (and usually music) the recording stays. If they shut the channel down you lose it. It seems to affect some channels and not others.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

sb999 said:


> I think that's the key. If you get a splash/logo screen (and usually music) the recording stays. If they shut the channel down you lose it. It seems to affect some channels and not others.


why don't they just put the splash and music on all the sports subscription chanells?


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

wastes expensive trasponder time


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

matto said:


> wastes expensive trasponder time


well they will have plenty of transponder time when everyone goes to a different provider because they can't record a game without babysitting the recording and making the unit virtually worthless


----------



## islesfan44 (Oct 18, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Earl,
> 
> I think the pattern is that if the signal goes dark before the end of the recording for some reason the HR20 just dumps the entire recording (this may also appear as the "partial" recording in the history). So if you set to record a ST or CI game for 3 and a half hours, just in case of OT and the game ends before that, the channel goes dark.
> 
> ...


The same problem happens with NHL Center Ice. I have talked to tech support and they are aware of the problem. They have re-connected my old TiVo at no charge to catch these games until they fix it.

Any time the HR20 tries to record a channel you do not get, it deletes the recording to save disk space. Unfortunately, as soon as the game ends, the broadcast ends, and the channel goes dead. The HR20 thinks you don't get the channel and it dumps the recording.

This comes directly from D* tech support.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

matto said:


> wastes expensive trasponder time


Not true. Once the games end and the splash screens kick in, that "channel" becomes completely virtualized; e.g., a copy of a single, very-low bit-rate feed mulitplexed with many other similar "channels" on a single transponder. Every NFLST "channel" showing the same splash screen is effectively tuned to the same feed, despite the specific "channel number" showing on your receiver. This has been confirmed over the years by folks who have the equipment to measure and monitor the feeds.

The key to how gracefully the DVR records the game past the end time of the contest would seem to depend on how smoothly D* manages the transition from a "live" channel with a specific, independent bitstream for that game to that of the low-rate "virtualized" channel, and how well the receiver deals with the transition. Apparently the HR20 does handle the transition to a splash screen, it just doesn't handle a complete stoppage (e.g., black screen).


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Just bumping this long, tired thread. I lost my first NFLST game today, the HD Superfan Cincinnati-Baltimore game. When I got home after my daughter's soccer match is shows as "Deleted". I don't know why or how as I wasn't home of course. I didn't have any SD games set to record today for comparison.


----------



## Finster63 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have Center Ice and lose ~ 90% of the games that I record unattended.

I noticed that they are scheduled to record for 6 hours...

Earl: Any ideas on when we can expect a fix????


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Strange.

I'm now 27 out of 27 on successful NFL Sunday Ticket recorded and played-back games. Not one problem. All but 4 were pre-scheduled. Those 4 were recorded "on demand" as they began. All have perfect audio and video.

It's really strange that while some folks (I know a number of others with equal success) have no problems, other have nothing but issues.


----------



## sb999 (Nov 2, 2006)

The reason some people have problems and others don't is some of the channels don't go dark and go to the 721 error. I notice on NBA League Pass about half will go to a Directv logo. If you get a logo or even a blank screen you will not lose the recording. It's only when they turn that particular channel off and you get a 721 notice that you will lose the recording.

After spending most of the weekend on the phone with multiple technical people it appears to be related to the Macrovision software they use for DRM. Making my living in the computer business I am very familure with DRM issues and the train wreck that is the Macrovision software. I am guessing that this DRM software has been programmed to automatically delete any programs that it finds that were recorded from channels you don't receive. When a channel is turned off and you get the 721 notice as far as the DRM software is concerned you have no right to view a recording from that channel and therefore stops recording and deletes it. I haven't been able to determine if it will delete a recording that has been stopped and saved though.

The simple answer is for Directv to not turn the channel off until shortly after the designated ending of the time period - usually 6 hours - so the program at least gets saved. Or, they could modify their software to not delete recordings in progress when channels go dark. Just have the software stop recording but SAVE it. But knowing how Macrovision likes their software to work they probably can't do the latter.

The Macrovision DRM software is why this is only affecting the HR-20. None of the other DVRs are using this horrid DRM software.


----------



## sb999 (Nov 2, 2006)

I was able to finally save and watch an NBA League Pass game last night. The reason? The channel didn't go dark at the end of the game. It went to a logo and music and therefore continued to record until I told it to stop. Such a simple solution yet they can't seem to implement it across all premium sports package channels. =\


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Bumping this thread, as I lost my first ST recording to the mysterious "deleted" bug today.

Tried recording my Cowboys game on ST channel 716. Come home from work tonight and find it in the history as deleted.

Last week, recorded the Cowboys game on ST channel 712. No problem, recorded fine, viewed fine.

The difference--other than the channel? This week, my oldest boy watched part of the game and left the box tuned to the ST channel. Last week this didn't happen. I know there have been a few issues with the box when the buffer is full, so I wonder if there's an issue when the buffer on the channel being recorded is full, then the game ends.

I know it's been hypothesized that the recording is deleted when the channel goes blank after a game ends, but when I turned the TV/box on tonight after getting home from work, it was displaying the usual NFL Sunday Ticket gray screen. Perhaps the channel was blank for a while immediately after the game, I don't know. 

But perhaps it's useful info that for me, it only occurred when the actual ST channel that was being recorded was also tuned to, and therefore the buffer on that channel was being used. Just another piece of info to hopefully help the software people correct this (unless it's alrady been corrected in the 0xEB version, which I don't have yet).


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Interesting bit of data - I was able to record and watch the Superfan HD Bills-Colts game yesterday even though I lost a Superfan HD game last week (see my post above). Perhaps the difference this week was that I was actually watching this week's game while it recorded. I started about 90 minutes behind real-time and ended up about 10 minutes behind when the game ended. I'm still on 0XE3 too so I'm curious about 0XEB. I do know that several folks on that release have been able to record Center Ice games that would be mysteriously deleted in the past.


----------



## 1Indy79 (Oct 3, 2006)

sb999 said:


> I was able to finally save and watch an NBA League Pass game last night. The reason? The channel didn't go dark at the end of the game. It went to a logo and music and therefore continued to record until I told it to stop. Such a simple solution yet they can't seem to implement it across all premium sports package channels. =\


This is precisely the point. It has become clear that when the logo and music are displayed, the games are saved. When it goes black, they get deleted. If D* is listening to feedback, wouldn't this be an easy fix to a major complaint that we have? I've also noticed that when I record the early games on Sunday they stick, but the late games get deleted. This is probably because the early games are usually followed by other games, highlights shows.....ie some other type of programming. The late games must go dark right after the game. But the queston remains, if we've identified the problem and it can be remedied by treating ALL of the games the way they are already treating many of them (logo instead of dark) then why hasn't it been implemented? Earl, any ideas?


----------



## ToddD (Jun 14, 2006)

sb999 said:


> The simple answer is for Directv to not turn the channel off until shortly after the designated ending of the time period - usually 6 hours - so the program at least gets saved. Or, they could modify their software to not delete recordings in progress when channels go dark. Just have the software stop recording but SAVE it. But knowing how Macrovision likes their software to work they probably can't do the latter.
> 
> The Macrovision DRM software is why this is only affecting the HR-20. None of the other DVRs are using this horrid DRM software.


No, the simple answer is for DirecTV to drop the use of this "horrid DRM software"
....like all of the other DVR's


----------



## 1Indy79 (Oct 3, 2006)

ToddD said:


> No, the simple answer is for DirecTV to drop the use of this "horrid DRM software"
> ....like all of the other DVR's


True....but that is a much bigger problem that will take a lot longer to fix. Flashing a logo and music is a simple fix.....at least it seems simple given the fact that they do it for many of the games. This should be implemented immediately as it would quickly solve a problem many of us are having.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I did 2 recordings on the HR20, 1 was on a ST channel and the other was on ch.80 and I babysat those recordings, i.e.- when I saw the games as final on the buffered HR10, I switched over the HR20 and did "Stop & Keep" on both. They were both viewable when I watched them last night.

Oh, and I did both as manual recordings.


----------



## 1Indy79 (Oct 3, 2006)

bidger said:


> I did 2 recordings on the HR20, 1 was on a ST channel and the other was on ch.80 and I babysat those recordings, i.e.- when I saw the games as final on the buffered HR10, I switched over the HR20 and did "Stop & Keep" on both. They were both viewable when I watched them last night.
> 
> Oh, and I did both as manual recordings.


Yes, if you stop them before they go dark and save them, it will be fine. Also, ch 80 wont be affected as there will always be programming on that channel. This problem only affects sports subscriptions that go dark after the game is over.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

1Indy79 said:


> Also, ch 80 wont be affected as there will always be programming on that channel.


Right, and that's why I chose it.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't know if this is elsewhere in this very long thread, but it appears to me that early games are not affected any longer. D* puts the Sunday Ticket logo on after those games, but the late game channels go dark after the game. I recorded 2 early games successfully yesterday, but the late game was deleted automatically.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Ditto what 911medic said for me:

I lost my first (I think) NFL ST recording yesterday: Den at Oak (late game=4:05 start)

Active tuner when I got home was on that channel (black screen)

My buffer and my hard drive may both have been full


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

FWIW, yesterday was the first time I needed to record a ST game. It recorded the Bills/Indy game without issue. I just pressed the R button on the listing in the guide and it was there when I got home. Too bad there was no need to watch it as I basically saw all the highlights and the score at the party we were at.


----------



## rp2955 (Nov 7, 2006)

So I recorded both the Bengals and Browns game yesterday and both were deleted after the game...without any interaction from me. I do not have the latest update.

With that said...has anyone figured out the "workaround" that works for this in every instance? Does setting up the manual record work every time? If I setup the manual record and the screen goes dark before the end of the recording...are you still experiencing the "deleted" issue?

And for those who do have the upgrade...are you no longer having this issue? I am worried about this new upgrade...seems like the fix for the "delete" issue is outweighed by all the other bugs cropping up...


----------



## 1Indy79 (Oct 3, 2006)

rp2955 said:


> So I recorded both the Bengals and Browns game yesterday and both were deleted after the game...without any interaction from me. I do not have the latest update.
> 
> With that said...has anyone figured out the "workaround" that works for this in every instance? Does setting up the manual record work every time? If I setup the manual record and the screen goes dark before the end of the recording...are you still experiencing the "deleted" issue?
> 
> And for those who do have the upgrade...are you no longer having this issue? I am worried about this new upgrade...seems like the fix for the "delete" issue is outweighed by all the other bugs cropping up...


So you had two early games that were deleted? Well, there goes that theory. So far, the early games that I have recorded have remained but the fact that you had two early games get deleted means I may just have been lucky. Was anyone else successful in recording either of these games?


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

rp2955 said:


> So I recorded both the Bengals and Browns game yesterday and both were deleted after the game...without any interaction from me. I do not have the latest update.


Wait. So you recorded the Bengals game on the local channels and it was deleted? That definitely shouldn't be happening.


----------



## 1Indy79 (Oct 3, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Wait. So you recorded the Bengals game on the local channels and it was deleted? That definitely shouldn't be happening.


I don't think it was on the locals......it was on the Sunday Ticket, wasn't it RP? If it was deleted from the locals, then you really have problems.


----------



## Frodtab (Sep 17, 2006)

1Indy79 said:


> I don't think it was on the locals......it was on the Sunday Ticket, wasn't it RP? If it was deleted from the locals, then you really have problems.


If the game was shown on the locals, which it should have been, then the ST version would have been blacked out in his area. If he tried to record the ST version and not the local one, it would not have worked.

Other posters have indicated that the new software did not delete games. I was home and saw the games live.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

The game was in HD, so the you subscirbe to SuperFan, you will get it via Sunday Ticket. The Standard Def game is blacked out via Sunday Ticket.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

1Indy79 said:


> I don't think it was on the locals......it was on the Sunday Ticket, wasn't it RP? If it was deleted from the locals, then you really have problems.


Look at his location. He's in Cincy. Yes it was on the local CBS in HD.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Look at his location. He's in Cincy. Yes it was on the local CBS in HD.


Look at the above post of mine. Local Blackouts are not enforced on the HD Feeds.


----------



## 1Indy79 (Oct 3, 2006)

wmschultz said:


> Look at the above post of mine. Local Blackouts are not enforced on the HD Feeds.


Yeah, I've noticed that. Why is that (don't get me wrong, I like it)? But why do the rules apply to SD but not HD?....just curious.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

wmschultz said:


> Look at the above post of mine. Local Blackouts are not enforced on the HD Feeds.


But why take the chance and record it on the ST channels when it will definitely 100% of the time keep the recording on the local CBS channel. At least that's what mine has always done.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

KSbugeater said:


> Ditto what 911medic said for me:
> 
> I lost my first (I think) NFL ST recording yesterday: Den at Oak (late game=4:05 start)
> 
> ...


Strangely, for me, the channel wasn't blank, but was displaying the usual gray NFL Sunday Ticket screen when I got home. Do they go black and later get the screen put up? If not, then I didn't lose mine because the channel went blank.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

911medic said:


> Strangely, for me, the channel wasn't blank, but was displaying the usual gray NFL Sunday Ticket screen when I got home. Do they go black and later get the screen put up? If not, then I didn't lose mine because the channel went blank.


It's not consistant. I've seen a game go straight to the grey ST screen.
I've also seen the channel go dark and stay that way.
I've also seen it go dark for just a few seconds, less then 30, and then go to the grey ST screen. In this case that's enough for the HR20 to think the channel is gone and thus delete it. Kinda sounds like EB fixes this problem which would be a great bonus.


----------



## sb999 (Nov 2, 2006)

For what it is worth, I have verified that once you stop and save a recording it will not be deleted by this "bug" when that channel goes dark. Recordings seem to only get deleted if they are still recording when the channel goes dark AND you get a 721 - Channel not purchased notification; even if it's only for a few seconds. Also, the channels that have logos and music after games changes from day to day. I recorded a game on 755 one night and it went to a logo after the game. The next night the same channel went dark after the game. There seems to be no rhyme or reason to the pattern of which channels go dark or not.

As for EB fixing this issue, it sounds like it is causing more issues than it fixes so I am reluctant to hope for it's release. =\


----------



## rp2955 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry for late reply...I was in fact recording the Benglas HD feed from one of the SuperFan channels. If I would have known recording it on the local HD channel would prevent it deleting, would have done that. Now I know  Browns game obviously wasn't look...so I suspected the issue was the black screen although I wasnt in front of my screen to check for sure.

So for those with the latest upgrade...is this happening anymore? I think most of the country is getting the upgrade this week so I will test it out again this weekend I guess  

D*TV should be paying us for being their beta testers...this is ridiculous. Never once had a single issue with my old DirecTivo...


----------



## sb999 (Nov 2, 2006)

This issue "seems" to be resolved. Recorded a game last night that went to 721 after the game. It continued to record, umm, nothing after the game ended but at least it didn't delete it as I watched. When it got to the end it just displayed a "Searching for authorized content" message with a frozen screen. I couldn't rewind or do anything else until I exited from that recording but I could watch it again by starting from the begining. Annoying but acceptable.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I had an early game break up into two recordings. Everything until the network feed finished after the game and a short recording of a white D* splash screen. Both actually stayed in the list and appeared to be watchable. I didn't actually watch this game in full. (Nor do I know if the unit might have rebooted on me...hmmm.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

geaux1 said:


> game on ST and delete it while I was watching it during the 3rd quarter? This is the 3rd time it has done this to me during a recorded premium package sporting event? The first two times was during NHL Ci games a few weeks ago. What gives? I know for a fact my disk is not full.


I had this same problem with NHL Center Ice since I got the machine, but just last week with the release of 0xFA, NHL Center Ice no longer does this.


----------

